# satin or not



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hi not sure if this is satin. the pics are from my phone and not very good. and the eyes are pink just look dark in the pics.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

The satin might be harder to see on a long haired mouse. What a cutie! I would have drove 50 miles for him/her too.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Check the colour of the teeth. If they are white, it is satin, if they are yellow, it is not.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Check the colour of the teeth. If they are white, it is satin, if they are yellow, it is not.


I thought white teeth were normal  ? Only a few of mine have yellow teeth and I wouldn't say that all the white teeth owners are all satin :shock:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

A healthy non-satin mouse should have orange/yellow teeth, and they're orange because they are stained by porphyrin (which also colours their tears and mucus to red) 

Sarah xxx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

SarahY said:


> A healthy non-satin mouse should have orange/yellow teeth, and they're orange because they are stained by porphyrin (which also colours their tears and mucus to red)
> 
> Sarah xxx


They are all healthy with the exception of three with tumours and one with a really bad abscess....*goes to check teeth and see if i'm actually crazy!*


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay, I be crazy  But it does mean that all my siamese girls, half the boys, all my blacks and brokens, are satin (plus the obvious satins, so 15 meeces .) How bad is it that I didn't notice ? I always thought that my siameses and blacks were supposed to have a shiny coat  *giggles hysterically* :lol: Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rhasputin said:


> Check the colour of the teeth. If they are white, it is satin, if they are yellow, it is not.


did any one look at their own mice to see if this was a fact.I've only got 2 satins at the moment,not enough for comparisons?

Next time I do some culling involving satins I'm going to have a really good look.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, looking at live mice teeth is hard... I have tried.

Ditto to Sarah, I will look when I do my next cull.

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I scruff my mice by the neck to check their teeth. You can be a little rougher than it might seem at first. It doesn't hurt them. Kinda like the way a momma lion carries a baby by the back of its neck with her sharp teeth. 

I have one satin at the moment and her teeth are white as snow.


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's a pic of a mouse without satin










and this one's with satin


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Perfect photos!


----------

